# March pics



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a couple pics from last week. I pulled them yesterday after putting in my turkey food plots. 

The first pic is of two jakes or gobblers, can't tell. Looks like they could be gobbling????

The second pic the gobbler is on the far left crossing the log. You can tell by the jet black body, white head and you can see some of his beard as it blends in well with the black body. 

The last pic, the gobbler is on the far right. After zooming in, I could see his beard.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice pics, i can tell you are really into turkey hunting!
I just got home from a morning hunt, had 25 turkeys run in on my decoys, about 8 jakes, 10 hens and the rest toms minus 1 tom though!
No morning gobbling though.
Sat in at 6:15 had gobbler at 7:15
only noise was jakes rolling decoys around.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to get out and even hunt my farm yet, although I am sure someone is hunting it I'll be down Sat-Monday. I plan on hitting my farm at least one day of the three.


----------

